# Confused and Lost..



## confused soul (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never really posted on a site like this before but I'm in need of some advice on a personal matter and I need the opinons of people who don't know me personally. I always would like open honest comments about this I know some people are not going to agree with the context but please keep any open mind.

For the past 4 years now I have been best friends with a girl and we met at a job we both worked at. I am married to a wonderful guy who i love very much and by no mean would wanna hurt him, but here lately I been having more than just friend feelings for this girl i'm friends with. I don't think she feels the same way where she really isnt into girls. I'm not saying i'm attracted to woman in that way but I have always had a curious side. I'm not saying I would wanna act on anything out of fear of our friendship being hurt from it but i find myself missing her when I don't get to see her, and we always have a blast together and i'm happier when I'm around her. I actually get really upset if plans get messed up and I don't get to see her. We both have been through alot together in the time we have known each other and I would never wanna lose her in anyway. I just need some advice to why I could be feeling this way or ways to maybe not feel like this.


----------



## Altoonawife (Dec 17, 2012)

Have you ever talked to your husband about having a curious into being with a women? If not I think you should really decide because if not with your friend you may find feelings/attraction for another women. 

Look deep down is having a relationship with a women worth possibly losing your husband? Would you rather a woman over a man? Also would he ever be ok with you being with a women while being with him. 
Also think would you be ok if he ever told you he liked another guy? 

This is something you really have to look deep into yourself to find your true answer.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems as though you have a crush on her. If you are curious, I suggest someone who will not tell all your coworkers you made a move on her. Just because she is your friend now, does not mean she will be your friend after you make a move. And what if she tells your spouse?, then what? You'd be a cheater. You don't want that.


----------

